# Dth Offers



## piggy (Mar 18, 2016)

Is there any DTH provider who gives any cash back offers by paying through an app? If so please give me some list of apps.
Thanks !


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 18, 2016)

Just use freecharge, paytm, mobikwik, etc.


----------



## piggy (Mar 21, 2016)

Thanks for the reply, but have you got any cashback offers for DTH, Mobile and postpaid??


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 23, 2016)

piggy said:


> Thanks for the reply, but have you got any cashback offers for DTH, Mobile and postpaid??


Go to their respective sites/apps.


----------



## piggy (Mar 24, 2016)

Thanks for the info mate, friend of mine suggested a new app where i got 10 % cashback offer on recharge and postpaid bills.
Oynk- Piggy Bank, Wallet, Shop – Android Apps on Google Pla


----------

